# Norwegian Championship 2012



## Kristian (Jan 16, 2012)

The Norwegian Championship 2012 will take place on february 18-19, 2012 in Trondheim, Norway.

Webpage: org.ntnu.no/norgeskubeforbund/

http://www.facebook.com/events/269441163077221/

Registration: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NorwegianChampionship2012

The Norwegian Championship 2012 poster:


Spoiler












Events:


Spoiler



2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 OH
3x3x3 feet
3x3x3 bld
4x4x4
5x5x5
6x6x6
7x7x7
FMC
Muliti bld
4x4x4 BLD
5x5x5 BLD
Megaminx
Pyraminx
Square-1
Magic
Master magic
Clock



There is no registration fee. 
There will be a free t-shirt to all participants, and our sponsors will provide prizes both to the winners and some lucky draws. Prizes will be announced soon.

Our sponsors: Finn Cisco Triona Lightake Outland Vitensenteret Keybuddy


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 16, 2012)

Looking forward to this! Flights are booked!


----------



## (X) (Jan 17, 2012)

I really look forward to this, I hope we can beat the record for most competitors in a norwegian comp


----------



## adragast (Jan 17, 2012)

Too bad, I will be in tromsø...


----------



## (X) (Jan 18, 2012)

So, what are your goals for the comp?

mine are:

single/avg
3x3: sub10/sub12
4x4: sub55/sub1:05
5x5: sub 2/sub 2:10
Megaminx: NR/NR
Pyraminx: sub 8/sub10
MBLD: 2/2
2x2 : sub 4/sub4.50


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 18, 2012)

Well since you asked...

2x2: Lolpuzzle
3x3: sub 15/sub 18
4x4: sub 1:10/sub 1:20
5x5: sub 2:15/sub 2:30
6x6: sub 4:30/sub 5:00
7x7: sub 7:00/sub 8:00
3OH: sub 30/sub 40
3BLD: sub 2:00
4BLD: Success (Sub15)
5BLD: Success (Sub30)
MBLD: 9/9
Pyra: lolpuzzle
Mega: sub 2:30/sub 3:00
Clock: sub 10/sub 15
Sq-1: sub 30/sub 45
Magic: sub 1.2/sub1.5
MM: sub 3.0/sub3.5

I should really compete in Feet and FMC too...


----------



## Alopex6000 (Jan 28, 2012)

My goal is to beat the Swedish average in feet...

Yes yttrium, you should definitively compete in Feet and FMC. Those are great events!


----------



## Alopex6000 (Jan 28, 2012)

My goal is to beat the Swedish average in feet...

Yes Yttrium, you should definitively compete in Feet and FMC. Those are great events!


----------



## Alopex6000 (Jan 28, 2012)

Right now 49 persons have signed up for this competition. If you hurry you may be 50th!


----------



## Kristian (Feb 9, 2012)

Our prizes are:
14 x Keybuddy
Ingeniørspelet
2 Buckeyballs
Instant IQ test kit
Set
Monty Python Fluxx
Ball of Whacks
Rubik's race
Rubik's cube USB speaker
Jakks Atari Classics 10 In 1 TV Games
150 LED Pigs
9 3x3x3 DaYan V ZhanChi Magic Cube Black
1 2x2x2 Type C WitTwo Magic Cube DIY Kit Black
2 6CM MF8 Dayan 4x4x4 Spring Magic Cube Black
2 5x5x5 Ghost Hand Magic Cube Black
1 MF8 SQ1 Magic Cube 2nd Gen Black
1 QJ Frosted Pyramid Magic Intelligence Test Cube Black
1 MF8 12-Color Sticker Polygonal Magic IQ Test Cube Black
1 LA 8-in-1 Sheet Magic Board Magic IQ Test Cube Shimmering Blue
1 CubeTwist 12-in-1 Sheet Magic IQ Test Cube (Hardcover Version)

If you win an event you will get the cube used in the event you won, or a ZhanChi if we do not have the cube.


----------



## (X) (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice Prizes!


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 17, 2012)

Leaving for the airport in a bit! See you all soon!


----------



## aronpm (Feb 18, 2012)

Simon Westlund Megaminx: 49.81, (47.46), 48.57, 47.83, (55.59) = 48.74 WR avg



Spoiler



21:29:17 <+Mollerz> Mega Wr Simon westlund
21:30:05 <+Mollerz> 49.81, 47.46, 48.57, 47.83, 55.59
21:30:24 <+Mollerz> 47.83 was 13s LL lol



edit: mollerz u suk


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 18, 2012)

New World Record in megaminx average! 
*48.80* !! 
49.81, 47.46, 48.75, 47.83, 55.59 = 48.80


----------



## Gunnar (Feb 18, 2012)

Awesome,Simon.

I'm happy to have seen it live


----------



## Zookiedoken (Feb 18, 2012)

Really awesome Simon!

Anything else in NC/NM worth metioning?


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 18, 2012)

Congrats Simon <3

Trala la la , Trili li li


----------



## Pitzu (Feb 26, 2012)

Did you know that:
- With my new PB in 3x3 blind I'm in the top100 of the World again. 
- I was 2nd in SQ1 in Euro 2006, I was 4th on world rankings both in average & single in 2007 for a while, I had my first ever NR in SQ1 and now I cannot solve it. :-(
- Erik Rijcken competed only in SQ1. After seeing my 5:18 (Parity) he thought we won't be last but then I had a 2:13 (no parity).
- In 5x5 blind I was 14th on world rankings before the competition. With my new personal (& national) record now I'm... 15th - as Simon was behind me before the competition.
- In 5x5 blind I got 2nd with a super time.
- In 4x4 blind I got 1st with a sh... not too good time.
- Life stops in Norway on Sunday - no shops, no buses.
- I stayed at my runner friends' place but they didn't know the thing above.
- We just realized at around 8:15 that there's no bus for me to reach FMC. They live 8 kms far from the venue.
- Finally we decided that I went with bicyle & Isak run next to me to show the way.
- There was some 10 cm snow & snowstorm but bicycle tyres had nails so it was ok - however it was an interesting experience to cycle in a Norwegian snowstorm.
- Finally I reached FMC.
- I found 34 moves solution after some 20 minutes.
- I found out how to cancel one more move after 59 minutes but I had no time to write it down.
- This is my 2nd stage ever in FMC. 
- My runner friend, Isak, living in Trondheim is now cube-addicted.
- Isak & Tommy Gustavsson were speaking English for an hour to each other. After that they realized that both of them are Swedish.
- I was in the 3x3 open eyes final! - First time since I'm cubing.
- During multi-blind I messed up last T-permutation on my fast cube.


----------



## coinman (Feb 26, 2012)

Pitzu said:


> Isak & Tommy Gustavsson were speaking English for an hour to each other. After that they realized that both of them are Swedish.


 I thought he was from Hungary


----------

